# Difference in display drivers from Asus vs from Nvidia website



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2014)

What is the difference for display drivers for laptops if I download them from the Asus website or the latest from Nvidia?
I was reading somewhere on the Nvidia website that it was recommended to use drivers from the manufacturer.


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 7, 2014)

If you are talking about Laptop drivers, then yes you should use the drivers Asus provides. Sometimes the hardware in laptops is a little different from the default NVidia design so NVidia's generic driver for laptops may not work on some models.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> If you are talking about Laptop drivers, then yes you should use the drivers Asus provides. Sometimes the hardware in laptops is a little different from the default NVidia design so NVidia's generic driver for laptops may not work on some models.


Yeah for laptops I mean, forgot to mention.
Ah ok get it.

I'm running drivers downloaded from Nvidia now, it still works fine though.
It only does not show PhysX enabled in GPU-Z but it is installed.
But I don't have games that use PhysX anyway.


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 7, 2014)

well if the NVidia driver recognised your card in the laptop, then it should run fine. Usually the driver won't even find the card, thus wont install.


----------



## Warrgarbl (Nov 7, 2014)

What Kaynar said is correct. Definitely use manufacturer drivers if you care about stability. I work in the industry and we've had multiple models with problems with Intel HD Graphics drivers pushed by Windows Update which caused massive graphical errors on booting or problems with shutting down. Nvidia drivers seem to be fine, and I can't comment on AMD.

Personally, I use Nvidia-drivers for my laptop and use the manufacturer's Intel drivers, but if things go bad those drivers might be the problem.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 7, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> What is the difference for display drivers for laptops if I download them from the Asus website or the latest from Nvidia?
> I was reading somewhere on the Nvidia website that it was recommended to use drivers from the manufacturer.


I agree with the above statements but its worth mentioning a few things:

1: Normally the drivers that are on the site are tested by Asus (Sometimes they do this multiple times with different drivers) for compatibility and to make sure the machines work fine with them hence why they keep them on the site.

2: The Drivers on Nvidia for the GPU are always the latest and greatest so when gaming it is a lot of tiems better to get the latest and greatest from Nvidia to guarantee maximum game support.

3: Some manufacturers use custom components and software that have to be gotten from the Manufacturer website and the stock ones from Nvidia (Or AMD in cases) will not work.  Asus is not one of those though so I would not worry.

I would say go for the best driver from Nvidia and update when you want to as it should not cause issues.  Worst comes to worst you go back to an old driver revision if it causes an issue.


----------

